# B-24 Liberator @ Castle Air Museum (Atwater, CA)



## WreckXplr (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of the B24 at Castle Air Museum in Atwater, CA I took this summer:










































WreckXplr


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice shots Wreck! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2010)

Great stuff...


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 23, 2010)

Been there..... they have some other great planes, however, my favorite was the huuuge B-36 they had there!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice ones. Did you happen to get any pics of the T-34 there?


----------



## WreckXplr (Sep 24, 2010)

Regarding the T-34, my son took a pic but it is a closeup and doesn't show the whole plane.


----------

